# Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?



## Hanns Peter (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

diese Meldung kam heute im Radio. Wäre vor Schreck beinahe in die Leitplanke gefahren:



> NRW: Kabinett verabschiedet Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschutzvereine



Hier mal komplett zum Lesen:

Klick

Klick

Aber das passt dann gut zur Aussage der Klientelbedienung unseres Ministers Remmel.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

Die Apokalypse hat begonnen.|uhoh:

Allen Tierbesitzern, Naturnutzern und Züchtern stehen harte Zeiten ins Haus.

Und alles nur weil sich die Menschheit von ihrer selbstauferlegten Ethik und Moral leiten lassen.

Das wird Schule machen und von der neuen Front werden die Forderungen seitens Schützern und Rechtlern noch absurder ausfallen . . .

Na denn gute Nacht Marie !#q


----------



## NedRise (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

Ich kann die Doppelmoral die mittlerweile vorherrscht kaum noch ertragen...wie wäre es wenn man die echten Probleme die unsere Gesellschaft hat mal anpackt. 

Stattdessen immer mehr Reglementierungswut, scheinheiliges Engagement, und Augenwischerei und die Partei der Grünen ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel dafür, Habe die früher auch gewählt, solange diese in der Opposition sind, sind die ganz nützlich in der Regierung nicht zu gebrauchen.

Hauptsache sich als ein Guter fühlen...jaja die armen Tiere.

Da wird einem ganz anders...


----------



## panzerwels (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

Hallo,
hier wird also dann demnächst das Tier(recht) gleichgestellt mit dem Menschen(recht). Ich seh es kommen jeder Metzger geht pleite weil er verklagt wird wenn er ein Tier nicht Artgerecht hält. Jeder der einen Grill sein Eigen nennt ist ein potenzieller Rechtsbrecher... Kein Verein kann mehr ein Gewässer besetzen weil der Transport nicht Tiergerecht ist. Suuuuuuuuper. 
Petra macht nen Freudentanz...
Unsere Gerichte sind ja nicht ausgelastet und Kinderschänder nicht wichtig.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

irgendjemand muss die ja gewählt haben, nur wer?|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

Langsam, nix durcheinanderwerfen.

Hier geht es um gewerbliche Tierhaltung und industrielle Massenzucht. Uns Angler können die schon seit Jahren an den Karren fahren, dazu braucht es ein solches Gesetz nicht. Überdies sorgt da einer unserer Verbände schon gut selbst für, insbesondere wenn sich Verbandsfunktionäre mit radikalen Tierschützern verbünden, um Ihre eigenen Schäfchen ins trockene zu bringen. Wie zuletzt in Schleswig Holstein. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich das gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn es darum geht Auswüchse in der Tierhaltung zu regulieren.


----------



## Kretzer83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich das gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn es darum geht Auswüchse in der Tierhaltung zu regulieren.


ich auch nicht, aber nur wenn gleichzeitig auch ein Importverbot für geschändete Tiere, bzw. deren Produkte aus dem Ausland gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

Dass Tierquälerei Scheixxe ist, weiss so ziemlich jeder.

Nicht vergessen darf man aber, dass solche politischen Winde auch schnell mal übergreifen und neue Forderungen nach sich ziehen.

Was wenn der Sinn des Angelns zur Nahrungsbeschaffung in Frage gestellt würde?

Was wenn Haken zum Fischfang zu martialisch sind, ähnlich den Käfigen der Legehennen?


Das allerletzte was wir brauchen sind noch mehr Gesetze.


----------



## Hanns Peter (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Langsam, nix durcheinanderwerfen.
> 
> Hier geht es um gewerbliche Tierhaltung und industrielle Massenzucht. Uns Angler können die schon seit Jahren an den Karren fahren, dazu braucht es ein solches Gesetz nicht. Überdies sorgt da einer unserer Verbände schon gut selbst für, insbesondere wenn sich Verbandsfunktionäre mit radikalen Tierschützern verbünden, um Ihre eigenen Schäfchen ins trockene zu bringen. Wie zuletzt in Schleswig Holstein.
> 
> Grundsätzlich finde ich das gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn es darum geht Auswüchse in der Tierhaltung zu regulieren.



Naja, so ganz kann ich Deinen Äußerungen nicht zustimmen. Dieser Punkt:


> Ermöglicht werden soll damit eine gerichtliche Überprüfung, ob Tierschutzvorschriften in ausreichendem Maße beachtet wurden.


im Zusammenhang mit dem "allgemeinen" Klagerecht spricht schon für eine deutliche Besserstellung der Tierschützer.

Und das wir denen in Teilen ein Dorn im Auge sind, wissen wir selber.

In der Schweiz hat das, glaube ich, so ähnlich angefangen. Und jetzt klagt der Tierschutzanwalt alles an, was mit Tieren zu tun hat. Im vergangenen Jahr war es ein Angler, der in seinen Augen zu lange gedrillt hat (die Klage hat er jedoch verlosen).


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die schlimmsten Angelgegner gleichzeitig Anglerfunktionäre sind. 

Ich kann mich an keine Einschränkende Fischereigesetzgebung erinnern, die auf Druck der Tierschützer entstanden ist. Das kommt samt und sonders aus den eigenen Reihen. 

Glaubt mir, der Tierschutz hat ganz andere Ziele als die Angelfischerei, zu Recht.


----------



## Hanns Peter (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die schlimmsten Angelgegner gleichzeitig Anglerfunktionäre sind.



Da stimme ich Dir zu, die Herren Funktionäre durfte ich ja jetzt persönlich kennen lernen.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kommen jetzt schweizer Verhältnisse in NRW?*

Sanfte Grüsse, darf ich fragen was eure Extreme sind ?

Wer jetzt Hä sagt, Filmzitat aus "Demolution Man" und ich habe Angst irgendwann in eine solche Gesellschaft gezwungen zu werden.


----------

